# Mini Poodle breeders in Texas



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This works just fine.  And you'll get the lay of the land soon enough!

If you've not already, you can explore this thread and start working through the breeders on the list:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Where in Texas are you located. I can give you contact information for several reputable breeders in Texas, but it's a big state!


----------



## Rebels_girl (Jun 16, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Where in Texas are you located. I can give you contact information for several reputable breeders in Texas, but it's a big state!


I am central, but I am also willing to travel anywhere in reasonable "day trip" range (Dallas, Houston, or even further northwest are all options.)


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

OK, try contacting Betty Brown who lives northwest of Houston. Here is her contact information: Betty Brown – Donnchada – TMS - Plantersville, TX - (713) 305-0120 – [email protected] - donnchadapoodles.com

Betty is a professional poodle handler, but since there are no dog shows taking place, you should be able to reach her with no problems. A phone call is better than an email. Miniature poodles are harder to find than either of the other varieties, but my miniature came from Betty and if she does not have anything she will refer you to someone who does.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You absolutely could not do any better than getting a poodle from Betty Brown, or someone she recommends. My lovely Standard is from Betty.


----------



## Rebels_girl (Jun 16, 2020)

I just put a deposit on a Donnchada puppy from Betty. I am really, really hoping there is a male in the litter!


----------

